# Videos and books about composing for chamber string quartet



## lucky909091 (May 26, 2016)

Hello folks,

I want to learn how to start composing for a chamber strings quartet (with virtual instruments) and I would appreciate any hints for interesting books and video material on this subject.

I am not sure how to start such a challenge....


----------



## muk (May 31, 2016)

Maybe this is not exactly what you were looking. But as nobody else jumped in so far I thought I may as well share my thoughts.

The first, and most important step is to do it. Just do it. Write small pieces for string quartet, keep the projects at a level that is easily manageable for you, so that you can finish them in a reasonable amount of time. The results will most probably not be very good, but that's an important step in learning. First attempts are rarely (I'm half tempted to say never) masterpieces, so get over with it quickly. Later on if you have more experience you can come back to these pieces and you'll realize that you now not only understand which parts/ideas do work and which don't, but also why.

To get there, study string quartet music. Listen to it, relisten while following along with the score. Then analyze the score. Then read up about the piece. Haydn's op. 20 or op. 33 could be a good start, or Mozart's string quartet's. Or Beethoven's op. 18. Simply choose the ones that fascinate you, that you want to know more about, want to know how they are made. I gaves these examples because you can easily find lot of scientific texts about them, analysing their structure etc. Of course you can choose any music you want. But having texts available that can give you an idea about analysing this sort of music is extremely valuable, especially in the beginning. Of course the longterm goal is to develop your ability to analyse any string quartet you want on your own. Here's but one example of a book that could help you: William Drabkin, 'A readers guide to Haydn's early string quartets'. At least a preview of it can be found on google books.

One final consideration that came to mind. Historically, string quartets are the place for the most intricate, delicate, and subtle voice leading a composer could think of. Goethe said about a string quartet that it is like 'four rational people conversing'. Each instrument should have their own meaningful part to add to the discussion. Thus, understanding counterpoint will be an important skill in writing for string quartet. Here are three interesting videos that give a brief introduction to counterpoint in an understandable, enjoyable fashion:



(On a sidenote, his videos about harmonic relativity are also worth checking out).

And two more videos I found that could be interesting for you:


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (May 31, 2016)

muk said:


> The first, and most important step is to do it. Just do it. Write small pieces for string quartet, keep the projects at a level that is easily manageable for you, so that you can finish them in a reasonable amount of time. The results will most probably not be very good, but that's an important step in learning. First attempts are rarely (I'm half tempted to say never) masterpieces, so get over with it quickl



Fantastic overal advice Muk. I gladly join your view.

As an addition what I think adds to your post, is that in my experience I cannot do it as an excerise. I need to want to create the best music I can muster at this moment so that the tension of trying to do something I cannot do yet helps to find forms to express that in ways I couldn't do before.
So it always needs to become a piece of music, not just an excercise in counterpoint or harmony, or whatever you try to learn.

I thought to add that into your post.

Maybe what I have added is a given, in which case I have nothing more to say.


----------

